# Gold Coast Cobe



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Tom scored a nice Cobe off Cooly this morning.

Not sure of details as I didnt manage to wake up early enough.

Either way - well done mate.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Great pic
will O be posting a report on technique etc?


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Nice work Tom.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

That looks heavy Tom - more of a grimace than a smile!


----------



## dazza11 (Feb 16, 2010)

Nice solid fish Tom , well done


----------



## kevinnugent (Aug 14, 2012)

Would love to see the gopro footage of that one! Nice fish!


----------



## ant (Aug 28, 2008)

Great work Tom  , that's another dog of the sea removed. It's hard to believe but I think some people eat them :shock: 
Cheers
Ant


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

ant said:


> Great work Tom  , that's another dog of the sea removed. It's hard to believe but I think some people eat them :shock:
> Cheers
> Ant


I think Tom gave it to Nick.

Nick .... how did it go down?


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2013)

It went down well DT and has been distributed to be eaten fresh (more than half the fish has been consumed). Cheers for the fish tom. It went 23kgs


----------



## badmotorfinger (Mar 15, 2010)

Is that bill shorten?


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice work Tom,


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

You the man, that's a nice cobe


----------



## tsea (Jan 26, 2012)

Great Fish!!!


----------



## TouringTom (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks for all the well wishes, hope to post a short video soon, the best part being me trying to work out how to load old mate into the hatch.

Salti you have such kind words, I can't wait to see you again.

Cheers

Tom


----------



## unkeyherb (Aug 22, 2012)

yeah nice fish, well done. Can i ask what bait or lure you were using ;-)


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Wayne,

Tom can correct me if I am wrong, but I believe it was with a Live Bait ...


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Awesome Cobe Tom. I was out there Monday morning but with the wind from the north it was like a washing machine and nothing on the sounder. What a difference a day makes...


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Yeah monday was pretty crap.

We went out to the same spot trying learn how to surf and the waves were all over the show ( not ideal for two learner surfers).


----------



## Paulos (Nov 7, 2012)

Nice fish Tom. Wonder how long they will hang around. Last year I heard of a few blues being caught there also so I suppose you never know what will turn up with this warm weather.

Glad to hear Monday was crap.. I slept in.


----------



## SLB (Jul 8, 2010)

nice work tom!


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

super catch Tom, how heavy was your gear? That thing looks like a freight train.


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Wrassemagnet said:


> super catch Tom, how heavy was your gear? That thing looks like a freight train.


Tom was using 25 lb platypus line (ultra thin one ) with a 40 or 50 lb leader.


----------

